# Downdraft Sanding Table



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

This is one of my projects I plan to add to my shop this coming year.

Bill Pentz says it all. Lots of good reading.
Dust Collection Research - Downdraft Table

For me, I should be able to build it to fit my adjustable height worktable. I had a brainstorm that I could simply lift out one router, set the table in place and hook up the hose to my dust collector through the opening in the table. Hmmm...that may or may not work out. It might turn out to be a hassle to connect the hose, then disconnect it when I am through. An easier way would be to connect the hose to a port on the end of the table.

At some point, I will draw up my design. It will be easy to attach it to the work table with a couple of clamps.

According to Bill's chart, I should be able to make a box that has a surface of about 20" x 30". My worktable is 30" x 37".

But where will I store it when not needed? That is the 64,000 dollar question!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, I've been thinking about making one. Lots of good ideas in this link.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Brother Mike, Most of the downdraft sanding tables that I've personally seen and / or utilized had a flat [perforated] top with an edge just an inch or so tall. I know McMaster - Carr has what they call "soft-latches" that you could mount on your base table and when the DDST is necessary, simply complete the "latching" to the perimeter of your DDST after you've removed it from the wall where it was hanging when you aren't using it. Those "soft latches" are super-nice and won't tear the belt loops off your pants.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

> after you've removed it from the wall where it was hanging when you aren't using it.


Ha Ha. Thanks Otis. This is the main problem - *Wall Space!* :-(


----------

